# How many bikes in your garage?



## Roaming50 (Apr 30, 2009)

I was just looking around our garage last night and I counted our bikes. We have 8 for a family of 4. I have 2, my wife 1, my daughter has 2 and my son 3. I hope to add to my stock another two over the upcoming months, something along the lines of a Trek Sawyer and a Kona Satori.

I need to trim the kids bikes somewhat, but I know my garage is nothing compare to some folks. So how many bikes do you have to fuel your addiction, er, passion...?


----------



## mtnbean (Jan 5, 2010)

Zero, bikes live in the house. Five for me, two for the lady (with one more soonish). There's one bike I'll probably get rid of soonish but that will be replaced by two more in time.


----------



## ghost_rider_x (Nov 14, 2010)

12 between my girlfriend and I. I'm responsible for 75%, but i don't think she knows exactly how many bikes I have. Shhhh.


----------



## jwilliams (Jun 6, 2011)

My wife, son, and I a road bike each and a MTB each. DK pump track 24" and a buddies road bike hanging there since summer. And assorted pump track BMX'ers that are left scattered around my shed between rides there.

I guess 7 permanent with a few transients.Two racing dirt bikes, a trials bike, and a pit bike in the shop.


----------



## ScottyJ7 (Dec 18, 2011)

5 mtb's, 2 road bikes, and my Suzuki GSX-R 750...gonna be selling the 3 MTB's soon since we just bought 2 new ones

Edit: the List

Me
2012 Trek SuperFly 100 AL Pro 29er
2006 Trek 6500 disc HT 26
2011 Trek Madone 5.5 road
2006 Suzuki GSX-R 750 for draggin my knee 

Wife
2012 Trek SuperFly 100 AL Pro 29er
2006 Trek 6500 disc HT 26
2001 Specialized HT 26
2010 Trek Madone 5.2 with XXX Lite wheels road

up for sale soon trek 6500's MTB's I think as I will most likely never want to ride the 26er again...but you never know...


----------



## Tystevens (Nov 2, 2011)

Just 6 for the five of us:

1) Jamis Ventura (road bike)
2) Spesh Enduro 
3) Jamis Dakar XLT (trying to decide what to do with it, sell or keep for a spare)
4) GT Avalanche (wife's bike)
5) 2 kids 16" bikes

I'm not a collector, I hate having things sit around that I don't use. Honestly, I can never see myself having a big collection of bikes. The max I ever see myself having is a DH/park bike, either an AM bike or an XC/trail bike, and a good road bike.


----------



## Camel Toad (Nov 23, 2011)

Two. Niner Rip9 and a Redline D440.


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

I only have 6... "in the garage"


----------



## JonnyB76 (Nov 13, 2009)

*5*

5 bikes between me and the wife 4 are mine 1 is hers =)

Me
Pivot Mach 5
Trek 6000
Bontrager B29
Back Yard Custom tall bike (welded at home from 2 mountain bike frames by a friend):eekster:

Wife
Trek 800


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

Three

Hardtail 29er - Mine
Full Suspension 650B - Mine
Hardtail 26er - girlfriend's


----------



## hydrogeek (Feb 20, 2006)

four down from five

Vassago Jabber SS
Vassago Bandersnatch (mine, but my girlfriend has adopted it as hers  )
road bike (not important and not ridden much) 
cross bike

Coming soon...Mach 429, maybe....


----------



## stubecontinued (Mar 14, 2007)

I really try to stick around 2-3, sometimes it may balloon up to 7.... I'm always buying, fixing, selling. Then there's the garage at my mom's house... If frames and wheelsets count I guess 10 or so... My name is Stuart, and I'm an addict.


----------



## bigfruits (Mar 21, 2011)

5. only 2 are mine though!
trying to make it 6 by spring time.


----------



## GS833 (Sep 3, 2008)

5 total, 4 are mine (Full susoension 26, Hardtail 29, road bike and a commuter)


----------



## bardynt (Oct 11, 2011)

wow i only have one bike

i wander do some of you guys have different bike for every different type of riding you do?


----------



## GoingOffRoading (Oct 16, 2011)

A very old Trek 6000 hardtail
A 2006 Trek 6000 hardtail
A 2012 Trek Fuel EX 8


----------



## memi (Nov 14, 2011)

7 in the garage.
3 for me
Motobecane pro29sl six months old.
KHS montana summit 20 years old still good shape!
Raleigh 20 (folding 20 inch, urban bike, single speed from 1970s! good shape!
1 for wife lady bike hybird
1 for oldest son GT Avalance(?)26"
1 for middle son Trek 202 24"
1 for youngest Iron horse 6 gears FS 20 inch..


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

21 complete bikes in the garage (one on loan), 4 frames or partial builds, one frame in the house (it's broken and is now art), and three bikes on the back deck. One bike (not in the count) is on a road trip to AZ with my son, and there are four people that live at the house.

Breakdown of all bikes mentioned (including the one on a road trip):

7 singlespeeds
4 hardtails
4 full suspension
3 BMX
2 fixies
5 roadbikes
3 classic cruisers
1 Tandem (the one on loan)


----------



## tjchad (Aug 15, 2009)

kkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## h2otaco (Aug 5, 2010)

4

Beater Roadie.
Roadie.
SS Hardtail.
XC Racebike.


----------



## slayer13 (Jul 21, 2011)

Theres 4 of us..1 adult 3rugrats
07 kona coiler deluxe - 6" of fun
05 Rocky Mountain Slayer
2 Gary Fisher 16"
Gary Fisher 20" 
Redline BMX 20"
Gary Fisher Tyro 24" project bike


----------



## yvanblo (Sep 26, 2011)

6 and 2 halves. 4 people in the family. Two Full suspension MTB's, one each for the wife and I. Two cross trainer road bikes, two kids bikes, for my two girls, and then we have two tag-along "bikes", which are being used less every year. Plus one Dirt bike that I am trying to sell for cheap.


----------



## drivengsxr1000 (May 5, 2011)

i live in an apartment so i dont have a garage but i have 4 in my living room :rockon:


----------



## jcufari (Jun 20, 2008)

Don't have a garage, 6 bikes are stored in the basement. I thought I wanted a pugsley but with no snow yet in the northeast I'm glad I didn't get one this year.

1. 90's gary fisher wahoo (commuter/crappy weather beater)
2. 08 Raleigh XXIX with fat front
3. Trek superfly alum set up 1x10
4. sette 26" hardtail (girlfriends bike)
5. Diamond back 24" BMX (used at indoor skate park, only during the winter)
6. My dads old 26" mtb set up SS (never gets ridden)


----------



## Yogii (Jun 5, 2008)

Just one. A custom Walt Works. It is all I need or want!


----------



## fast540 (May 29, 2011)

my needs r simple only five bikes 29er fs, 29er ht,cx,road,and wifes bike.so really i only NEED like two more,well maybe 3,well 4 if i get a tandem.o god itll never end im hooked


----------



## rowe925 (Nov 30, 2011)

With motors 3. Without motors 4.


----------



## baker (Jan 6, 2004)

bardynt said:


> wow i only have one bike
> 
> i wander do some of you guys have different bike for every different type of riding you do?


Yes...

My bikes:
hardtail 29er (Access XCL 9r)
snowbike (On One Inbred w/ Pugsley fork)
icebike (Schwinn Homegrown with Nokian studded tires and fenders)
cyclocross bike (Surly Crosscheck)
fixie (Giant Quasar)
folder (Dahon Speed P8)
cargo bike (Yuba Mundo)
touring bike (Nashbar)

I "need" one more, a FS 29er. :thumbsup:

Many more if I include my wife's and kids' bikes.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

none. the landlady does not allow storage of any kind in the garage...we have six bikes in a special storage room in our apartment. three of them are mine...


----------



## yourideit (Jan 18, 2009)

currently i have n+1

have:
stumpy marathon 29er
custom lugged steel waterford w/campy 11 

currently building:
salsa vaya

should be good for awhile


----------



## trodaq (Jun 11, 2011)

6 in the basement. Still think I need a fatbike and a FS 29er.(Idiot!!!)
I do ride them all, Cept the wife's bike

09 Superfly xo and noir 3.3 ust
08 jamis xcr team full xo group, ust
2004 trek 4900 trigon carbon fork , Easton xc1s ust, xo brakes
06 ellsworth Joker 8spd xtr maverick duc 32 hope minis
Chinese carbon 26er HT x9 group with xo brakes , ust
2011 trek 2.1 with mods 18lbs flat
Wife has 05 GF napa. Ridden once in 05


----------



## trodaq (Jun 11, 2011)

With motors
79 bonneville t140e
81 HD wideglide
Paugho HT with 1200 sporty 
2008 HD Road King


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

Currently... 6
All mine... Haha

From most recent...

'10 Santa Cruz Nickel
'08 Yamaha R6 (getting some motor and chassis work) Not currently in garage
'07 Suzuki SV650S
'08 Ironhorse Maverick 4.2
'07 Huffy Pro Model Freestyle (actually a nice bike for a Huffy)
'03 Trek 4500 Alpha
' 97 Dyno VFR

Will soon have a '12 Canfield Jedi
and hopefully a new motorcycle....


----------



## SLOPE (Jun 25, 2004)

Five with 2 frames


----------



## rzims (Sep 7, 2005)

8 for the 4 of us...which doesn't sounds nearly as bad as I have 5 and the others each have 1


----------



## matt sterbator (Jun 11, 2009)

4 bicycles and 2 motorcycles.


----------



## branthopolis (Apr 25, 2010)

4 bikes (3 mtb/1 road), one recumbent, and 4 motorcycles (2 dirt/2 street).


----------



## Stugotz (Dec 14, 2011)

I have 5. 3 mountain bikes and 2 road bikes.


----------



## dean20 (Jan 17, 2007)

We have nine between three of us, but I'm trying to get rid of one. As soon as I get rid of it I'm pretty sure I'll decide I need to replace it! I really do want to add a couple of townie style bikes to our collection so maybe I can make it a two for one type deal. 

Mine:
Yeti Big Top 1x10
Yeti ArcX
'10 Stumpy HT for sale

Hers:
Yeti ASR 5
Orbea Diva

Others:
C'Dale Tandem
Old Schwinn HT beater
Strider
Old Schwinn 20" cruiser


----------



## dirtbiker (Jan 23, 2005)

I am so glad to see that I am not the only one that has a garage/attic/shed full of bikes. Here is my breakd65own.

Mine:
Santa Cruz Tallboy
Niner RIP 9 (I actually am trying to sale this one to buy a 26" all mountain ride)
Santa Cruz Jackal
Motobecane road bike
(5) BMX retro/old school bikes, these are in the attic, some still in their box.

Wife:
Santa Cruz Juliana
Motobecan road bike

Oldest son:
GT marathon pro
BMX PK ripper

Youngest son:
GT ? not sure what kind it is, it has 24" wheels
BMX PK Ripper
There is also a GT BMX parts bike that is complete 

16 bikes in all, some would call that obsessed!!!!!


----------



## tcapri87 (Jan 17, 2009)

on my graduate school college loan income- 1
26 inch hardtail SS- specialized


----------



## chantheman84 (Sep 20, 2011)

I got 2 in the house and 3 in the garage, problem I have is I can't find the time to ride em all!


----------



## 4kat (Oct 20, 2011)

7 for 3
mine,,,
trek fuel ex8
specialized roubiux comp
wifes….
cannondale f2 fem.
specialized ruby
daughter..…
chromag sakura (father/daughter project)
giant areva (being replaced with chromag)
giant avail 2

these are the bikes with pedals anyway...


----------



## ILHitman (Aug 12, 2009)

We have 22, but alot of those are old BMX/ Freestyle bikes that my son and I restore/ ride for fun.


----------



## hit600 (Jan 6, 2012)

If I have counted correct, we have 9 bikes in our garage, but some old ones.


----------



## hit600 (Jan 6, 2012)

I did not count the bikes from my little children!


----------



## Coasting (Mar 26, 2008)

Five mountain and one road for me and looking at a Sultan frame at the mo.
1 Singular Swift
2 Singular Gryphon
3 Heckler
4 Intense Spider
5 Ventana EL Comandante
6 Pinarallo Opera road.


----------



## 2 wheels and proud (Sep 8, 2009)

Just one for this guy. 2010 kona hei hei 100


----------



## Crazydad (Jun 30, 2011)

Not near enough, 5 total. 1 for my 6yr old, 1 BMX my son doesn't ride, 1 Marin my daughter rides, and my 2 bikes (Homegrown HT, Cdale R500 roadie).

I've got my eye on a friend's Arc and would love to give the new SB95 a shot. It sucks having no money...


----------



## mtn.skratch (Oct 19, 2008)

12.
2 dh bikes
5 full sus. am bikes
4 hardtails
1 roadbike(does that count)
I will get more
My GF made fun of me for going to the garage to count!:thumbsup:


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

4 
Me:
DH; Session 88
AM; Remedy 9.9
Pump/Jump; Kona Bass
Mrs:
Trail; Fuel Ex

Thinking about a new AM frame; Firebird.

MTBP


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

Due to money issues I had to just sell a couple. I am now down to 3 and would go homeless before losing them.

Spot Brand Highline- commuter
Trek Sawyer- 29er
DMR Trailstar Long Travel- DJ, etc.

All singlespeed and the Trailstar is the only one with squish


----------



## wsmac (Sep 5, 2010)

I guess you could say I have a garage... 20'X40'... more of a shop for me though.

Eastern Thunderbird (DJ)
Sette Flite (FS)
Chumba HX2 (HT)
Specialized Allez (Roadie)
Rans Rocket ('bent)
Chumba EVO (frame and rear shock only... so far)

In my house I have a no-name SS/Fixie/Freewheel...
it hangs above my Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Expert 29er (which currently sits in my hotel room here in Santa Cruz waiting for tomorrow and Sunday morning and the local SC trails ... one of my little perks being a parent of a UCSC student... I dropped the rascal off at the dorms tonight... two good reasons to keep coming down here to Santa Cruz :thumbsup: )

My girlfriend's Jamis sometime hangs out at my house, but she just took it back home the other day so she could ride.

Hmmmm.... I'm in Santa Cruz.... they sell a larger variety and different quality of mountain bike here than back at home.... it's payday... and I'm on a four-day vacation....

Either I'll resist dropping some dough at a.b.s. or I'll be adding a new bike to the collection! 
Bwahahahahahahaha :madmax:


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

I have 2 but shooting to hopefully have 3 or 4

Santa cruz Heckler-Mine
Iron horse maverick 4.5- Wife/loaner bike.


----------



## Truckee Trash (Sep 18, 2007)

Almost too many -

Building:
Sworks stumpy 29 - xtr
Sworks SS sj ht 29 - X0 silver
Custom demo 8 40, CCDB, renthal, X0 dh

Built:
Sworks Tarmac SL4
Ruby Pro
Roll 8 
Roll 
P3
Sworks Safire

Frame:
Sworks epic 26


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

No bikes in the garage, that's just mean. 

I've got 5 bikes in the basement and 1 upstairs in the office. 

1 for my wife
5 are mine:
2 mountain bikes (DJ bike and 29er XC)
1 bmx
1 cyclo cross
1 fixed gear


----------



## N2B (Jul 30, 2009)

building:

superfly 100, it should be sub 10kg
flash 29er, it should be sub 9 kg

Build:
Trek topfuel 9.9 sub 10 kg


----------



## Aunt Judy (Jan 2, 2012)

4 now, soon to be 6
1 Safire
2 Stumpjumper FS
3 Ruby Carbon Expert
4 Crossroads
29er to come this year for me
hubby hopes to get roadie this year


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

2009 Titus FTM
2009 Gary Fisher Rig SS 29r
1996/97 kona Ku ht
199? Trek carbon roadbike. Not mine. Tires rotted
2009 Trek 3.0 for wife
2010 Stider for my angel. It is pink
2008 Trek Mystic for the same angel.


----------



## drofluf (Dec 12, 2010)

Well in the shed, 4. 

Swift 29er ahrdhard tail singlespeed
Peregrine with Alfine hub and derailleur (I'm in the middle of switching to the hub gear but it needs a wheel to fit!)
Singlespeed road bike
My son's 20" mtb


----------



## Go! Ninja Go! (Apr 25, 2009)

I have:
Santa Cruz Superlight
Serotta Legend
2006 Kawasaki ZX-6R

Sister has:
Haro Railer XS cruiser


----------



## irishpitbull (Sep 29, 2011)

Two MTB bikes and my two Ducati's in the living room. The garage is for the cars.


----------



## TAPnTX (Jan 7, 2012)

2 Old Cannondale Hybrid and 2010 GT Force 3.0

Todd


----------



## asw7576 (Feb 21, 2011)

7 bikes

4 for me : 2 mtb, 2 on road
2 for kids : 2 mtb
1 for kids' nanny : flatbar on road with shopping basket upfront


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Define, 'bike'*



kerryn said:


> I was just looking around our garage last night and I counted our bikes. We have 9 for a family of 4. I have 2, my wife 1, my daughter has 2 and my son 3. I hope to add to my stock another two over the upcoming months, something along the lines of a Trek Sawyer and a Kona Satori.
> 
> I need to trim the kids bikes somewhat, but I know my garage is nothing compare to some folks. So how many bikes do you have to fuel your addiction, er, passion...?


I have 8 in my garage for a family of 4. I have enough frames and parts to build two more.

5 bikes are mine. 
Titus RX29er, Lefty
Singular Swift singlespeed hardtail
PlanetX Kaffenback touring/road/cyclocross bike (steel is real... real heavy)
Access XCL29er
Giant Yukon, my first modern mountain bike with racks, now a city pack bike

2 bikes for the Wife (one disassembled. I need to put it back together and sell it)
A 12" BMX bike that is my 5 year old's
A balance bike for my 3 year old

also...

One Steer-N-Go tricycle
two razor scooters


----------



## Gary H (Dec 16, 2006)

I don't have a garage and live in a shoe box. My 2011 Fuel EX8 sits in front of my TV and am about to move it into the kitchen so I can watch the Houston Texans playoff game against the Bengals.

I have a 2006 Klein Attitude that I'm currently building and I guess Ill keep it in the bathroom. I'd put it in the fridge, but then I wouldn't have enough room for my beer!




:skep:


----------



## olegbabich (Dec 28, 2007)

In my garage there are 9 bikes.:thumbsup:


----------



## mtbAndy (Jun 7, 2004)

3 live in the garage, a 1994 Schwinn Moab SS, 199? Specialized Hard Rock, and a 1996 Haro Group 1.
Mine... an Ibis Mojo SL, Bianchi SOK 29r, BMC Pro Machine, Masi CXR, and a junky cruiser.
Hers... a Titus Motolite, Cannondale SuperSix 1, Litespeed Sienna, Redline Conquest Pro, Haro V4, and a junky cruiser.
I guess that makes 14 total.


----------



## SteveF (Mar 5, 2004)

I ran out of fingers and it's too cold to take my shoes off so I'll just say 10+


----------



## the_owl (Jul 31, 2009)

kind of bloated right now

1. IBIS Mojo
2. YETI 303 rDH
3. PIVOT Firebird
4. NS Dirt Jumper
5. Schwinn Homegrown Black
6. Schwinn Homegrown Gold
7. Mountain Cycle San Andreas
8. NOVARA Ponderosa
9. Cannondale M700
10. 8ft long Custom Cruiser with 144 spoke wheels


----------



## johnnyb (Jan 21, 2004)

A dozen

Mountain bikes
1. Karate Monkey SS
2. Salsa Fargo 3X9
3. Access XCL Fatfront winter/Rockshox summer
4. Mountain Cycle Rumble, Fox shock

Road
5. Fantom Pro CX
6. Specialized Allez

Commuter
7. Redline Monocog/Alfine 8
8. Unknown track bike with Nexus 3 coaster
9. 1955 Schwinn Spitfire

10. &11. bikes for the kids
12. Wife's bike

If I get anymore, wifey gets one...:eekster:


----------



## Normbilt (Jan 17, 2004)

21 Completes 2 Frames in Boxes
2-Rigid Single Speed 29ers
2-Rigid Geared 29er 
1-Geared Hardtail 29er
3-Single Speed Cross Bikes
2-Fixed Gear Langsters
2-Geared Road Bikes
2-Surly 1x1's
1-Surly Pugsley
3-Internal Geared Cruisers 2-three speed 1-four speed
1-Single Speed Cruiser
1-Schwinn Homegrown


----------



## irideiam (Dec 24, 2011)

Family of 3,

Cannondale:
2009 F4 Caffeine-Made in USA
1997 M700 converted to a hybrid
1997 H300 (wife's bike)
1994 M700 (project frame)
Others:
2010 Phat Cycles Melodie (wife's beach cruiser)
2009 Giant Boulder Jr 24" (Son's)


----------



## Tripower (Jan 4, 2011)

*7.1*

Ti Jones
Steel Jones
Pugs
20111 HiFi Deluxe
Two early 90's Trek Mountain NBikes
Raleigh Kodiak
Very old Huffy Sand Cruiser


----------



## brucoh (Mar 31, 2008)

I have 7.25 bikes scattered about the house. All but one are mine.

In my office..
2007 Stumpjumper HT. Bought this almost mint condition frame on ebay about 6 months ago and just built this up. 
1983 Mongoose Expert BMX. Totally restored and hanging from the ceiling.
1983 GT Pro BMX only the frame and forks though hanging on the wall. I'll get around to building this someday.

In the garage..
2005 Specialized Hardrock Sport Disc. After a 5 year hiatus from biking, bought this new for more of a "modern bike". Should've saved my money for something that wasn't such a freakin tank. Live and learn.
1995 Klein Fervor-my first good mountain bike. Still an awesome bike, but the Judy XC's are shot and I need to replace the bottom bracket. Klein had to make that extra complicated though. 
1994 Trek 830-my first mountain bike. 
1980 Schwinn Scrambler BMX 16-inch. My first BMX bike. Mostly restored, but want to repaint the frame. 
2005 Trek 3700-my wife's bike.


----------



## FKMTB07 (Mar 29, 2007)

9 that are built and ready to ride at the moment, down from 12 (trying to simplify):

Mine:
Salsa Spearfish, geared full susp 29er
On-One Scandal, rigid singlespeed 29er
Surly Cross-Check, singlespeed cx race bike
Salsa Vaya, long distance gravel racing buildup, can add racks for touring and bike-camping trips
All-City Big Block, track race bike and fixed gear road bike (swap out tubulars for clinchers and add a brake)
Soma Smoothie, road bike
Iro Phoenix, commuter

Hers:
Soma ES, road bike
Soma Buena Vista, commuter

I have 9 other framesets, too many wheels to count, and a walk-in closet full of other parts as well. Some I'm in the process of simply boxing up well for storage until I have a bigger place, others I'm in the process of selling, giving away, etc.


----------



## chillindrdude (Jan 21, 2004)

4.5...

1 intense tazer hardtail (dj/4x)
1 canfield yelli screamy 29r hardtail (xc/trail)
1 santa cruz v10 carbon (dh race)
0.5 trek slash build in progress (enduro/mini dh)
1 kawasaki kx250f (trail/enduro/motoX fun!)


----------



## Martin6 (Jul 11, 2006)

Too many...

Pinarello Treviso - crit bike
Merlin Extralight - road bike
Schwinn Stringray - cruiser
Bridgestone MB1 - store runner

05 S-WORKS Stumpy PUSH'd & For Sale
10 S-WORKS Stumpy
97 S-WORKS SS
06 SC Nomad
07 Demo 7II

Yamaha XT225 - For Sale


----------



## Bikin' Bric (Sep 7, 2003)

1) 2012 Norco CCX3
2) 2011 Cannondale SL4 29er
3) 2004 Monty ALP 219
3) 1999 GT XCR1000
5) 1992 GT Talera
6) 1982 Nishiki International
7) 1977 Nishiki Trim Master
8) early 1970's CCM Tandem

9) 2009 KTM 200 XCW 

All mine.


----------



## stumblemumble (Mar 31, 2006)

4 for myself was too many, there's some impressive lists in there. I sold off almost everything and now have two. The commuter and the trail bike.


----------



## LostBoyScout (Feb 7, 2008)

Guh, living in one of the most expensive cities in the world sucks sometimes. I envy the space in the pics posted above. As a result of living in a 650 sq ft apartment with my girlfriend and no storage space, the two of us are already pushing the limits of 5 between the two of us: 

Me: 
2011 Transition Bottlerocket, built into an everything bike (AM, you could say...)
2010 Salsa Vaya, built into an everything road/gravel machine with front and rear racks
1969 Raleigh Twenty folding bike, the bar bike

Her: 
2011 Linus Dutchie 8 around-town and light touring bike
1971 Raleigh Twenty folding bike, her bar bike

I do plan to sell the Bottlerocket to be able to build a lighter AM/trail rig and add a proper light freeride bike to the stable, but I need to figure out how the hell to fit another bike in here.


----------



## unclekittykiller (Mar 1, 2006)

21 bikes? geez, you win. I don't think many are gonna top that.


----------



## Keto (Jul 26, 2011)

All I can do to find time for the one never mind buying more.


----------



## WarBoom (Dec 13, 2011)

6 with motors and 2 wheels
2 without motors


----------



## omegachicken (Jul 28, 2006)

In our "bike shed (garage)" we have 9...

Mine:
2006 Gary Fisher Cake 1 DLX
2000 Litespeed Toccoa
2010 Redline Conquest Team
2006 Ellsworth Moment (for sale)
1970 Raleigh Supercourse

Dad:
Litespeed road bike
1999 Gary Fisher Aquila

Dad/stepmom:
Santana Tandem
DeVinci Tandem

Right now we need more hooks to hang bikes, once we hang the hooks I'll obviously need another bike to hang there :thumbsup:


----------



## PrincipalRider (Jun 24, 2005)

Oh Geez,,,,,6 at the moment, 3 mountain bikes, 1 road bike, 1 fixie, and my wifes hybrid.


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

What I don't have is a light weight carbon race mtb, a CX bike, a big travel bike, a dirt jumper/park bike and a road bike.


----------



## cheetos (Dec 25, 2011)

3 right now, Fuji Roubaix for road and staitionary, Bianchi Axis Cross, and Giant xtc 29er.


----------



## cheetos (Dec 25, 2011)

Forgot the other bike, it has a motor. Road King Classic.


----------



## Dango Dog (Apr 26, 2005)

3 in the garage and 1 in the basement.

2010 Niner RIP 9
2011 Soul Cycle Dillinger 
2008 "Barbie" tricycle (my daughters!)

1994 GT Avalanche (original RS Mag 21) in need of a total drivetrain rebuild.

Just sold my 2005 Klein Quantum Road Bike. I miss it but thought I needed to downsize the fleet... after reading some of the other posts I think I was wrong.


----------



## drwuss (Jan 9, 2012)

3 in the garage

8+/- in the pain cave

1 runt in kitchen

I still haven't figured out how to have fun riding more than one at a time. ut:
I feel that three is the best number for one person, gotta get rid of some!


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

4.

Wife's: Kona Cinder Cone 
Surly 1x1

Me: Kona Cinder Cone
Surly Cross Check


----------



## Lotus78 (Jul 22, 2009)

7......only one is mine


----------



## nmilsaps (Jan 9, 2012)

We have 3 at our place, I have 2 roomies....


----------



## CMUrider (Feb 25, 2005)

Mine:
2005 Colnago Active+ w/ Ultegra (Trainer)
2009 Giant TCR w/ Red (Road)
2000 Stumpjumper Comp M2 (Commuter)
2009 Specialized Epic Sram X0 10speed and 2011 SID
2010 Specialized Stumpjumper Expert 29 (X0 9speed)

Wife:
2008 Specialized Safire Comp
200? Trek Madone Project 1 w/ Rival
2010 Van Dessel Lilly Pullitzer (Beach Cruiser)
1998 Gary Fisher Aquila (My first mtb, she uses it around town)

Not Built:
2003 Gary Fisher Sugar
197? Schwinn Steel Road Bike

Quick thanks to my wife for allowing the "Spare Bedroom" to not have a bed, but a bike rack and work bench for our toys.


----------



## samdemo (Oct 25, 2005)

Mine
intense 951
intense SS
Giant Trance
Nukeproof Snap
Haro backtrail(BMX)
.243 Racing

Wifes
Turner DHR(she has a M9 onroute)
Intense SS11
Trek Remedy
Specialized P1

Moto
YZ250F
CRF150F
GasGas280


----------



## Norco-Myad (Jan 10, 2012)

6 Bikes for 4 of us

ME:
- Norco Team DH
- Malvern Star XCS3.0

BRO:
- Avanti Black Thunder

MUM: 
- Scott MTB
- Avanti BB86 1.0

DAD: 
- Fluid Momentum

My mum and I are the cyclist, she does Road riding mostly and I am a downhill rider


----------



## Bikeraz (Jan 10, 2012)

Zero. Sold my gas motor bike and ready to get some recreation bikes!


----------



## Bikeraz (Jan 10, 2012)

Great pics!


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

2011 Specialized Enduro Comp
2012 Specialized Stumpjumper Carbon 29 HT
2011 Niner One 9 
2010 Surley Pugsley 
2011 Cannondale Bad Boy (road bike)
2010 Trek Sawyer (staged in Greece for next year's Crete Expedition)
2009 Gary Fisher Whaoo (loaned to a friend)

Recently Sold:

2010 Specialized FSR XC Expert
2010 Specialized Stumpjumper Carbon HT 26
2010 Cannondale Synapse

I'm making the move to all 29ers except the Enduro.


----------



## Jeepnut22 (Jul 16, 2008)

^^ Yeah, you can't get rid of the Enduro!!

1986 Cannondale R600 converted to a 2x1 commuter (Mine)
1994 Bontrager OR Race Lite converted to an SS 32x18 (Mine)
1997 KHS Road Bike (Wife's)
2007 Specialized Enduro SL Expert (Mine)
2009 Giant Trance (Wife's)
2011 BMC SL02 (Mine)
2011 Specialized Epic EVO (Mine)
2011 Specialized Ruby (Wife's)
2010 Specialized Hot Rock 24 (Daughter's)
2009 Specialized Hot Rock 20 (Son's)
19?? Ancient Raleigh something (Mom's)

I think there is room for about 5 more...


----------



## BigRedNole (Jan 10, 2012)

New here. I have 2: one my daughter just out grew and her new one. I need to get a bike for myself so the two of us can get out and enjoy the outdoors and exercise.


----------



## LONO100 (Jan 10, 2012)

four bikes in my garage, three more in my shed. all fully functional. sometimes i have even more bikes in my garage when my friends leave their rigs there being that my garage seems to be the staging area before we get to a staging area.


----------



## edapp (Feb 2, 2011)

4

Spec. Stumpjumper HT EVO 29
Look 576 Tri bike
Surly cross check
and the most recent addition... Kona Unit 29 custom SS build.


----------



## Bob12676 (Sep 10, 2008)

7.5. My wife has 2 - Spearfish and Trek Fuel 8 WSD. I have 4.5 - Spearfish, Carbon Stumpjumper 29er, 2009 DosNiner, late 90's Cannondale R400 (road bike) and a Giant NRS C1 frame and fork with enough parts laying around to complete it if I really wanted to. I also have an early 90's KHS I offered to tune up for a guy about a year ago, he hasn't asked for it back and it's stuffed in the corner of my basement so I forget it's there. I should call him and get it back to him.


----------



## tductape (Mar 31, 2008)

4 Ritchey's
2 Americans
3 Rodriguez
1 Pinarello
1 Ciocc
1 Kona
2 Trek Boys
1 Specialized Wife
2 Schwinn
2 Free Agent BMX Boys
1 WTB
1 Sinister Boys
1 Flat black BMX? Boys

The kids don't ride the Free Agent or the Treks anymore. We really need to get rid of them.....

I may be forgetting a few..

We have a bike for most every ocassion:


----------



## LowOnO2 (Nov 1, 2011)

2004 Yeti ASR SL
2011 Gravity Point4 29er
2009 Cannondale CAAD9 roadie
2010 Specialized HardRock


----------



## whiskeytango Rider (Dec 17, 2011)

*1.1*

4 people and 4 bikes. 1.1


----------



## sslikesnake (Jan 12, 2011)

4 people, 8 bikes, so 2:1 ratio
Me:
29er SS, 26er SS, Two 26er full squish (anyone want to buy a 2010 Spec FSR XC Pro? PM me), 26er commuter
Wife:
26er geared HT
2 Daughters:
The pink training wheels bike & trike


----------



## dmx1 (Dec 24, 2008)

Me : Santacruz Driver 8
Santacruz Heckler
On One Slot Inbred 29 SS
Salsa Mamasita HT
Wife : Santacruz Bullit
GT Avalanche

On my wishlist : Blur TRc


----------



## Call_me_Tom (May 26, 2008)

Had 5 but now down to 4. 3 MTB & 1 trail along. I'm looking to pick up 2 road bikes sometime this year.


----------



## gt jorgito (Nov 24, 2004)

GT Force
GT marathon carbon team
GT gtr pro
GT Jelly Belly TT (bare carbon)
GT Ruckus 7 frame (process of building)
Gt Todd Wells frame (process of building)


----------



## A-Ray (Oct 18, 2009)

2001 Cannondale Time Trial (road)
2010 Cannondale Quick 5 (Wife)
2010 Cannondale RZ120-3
2010 Cannondale RZ120-2 (son)
2010 Ellsworth Epiphany
1996 ProFlex 656
2008 Haro F24
2006 Haro Zero Werx Dirt Jumper
1998 Bianchi Campione (road)


----------



## scmtbiker (Jan 11, 2007)

We have 7.
Mine:
Giant 06 Giant Reign 1
Giant XTC

Son:
Trek 24" mtb
Specialized Hot Rock 20"
Haro Racing BMX

Youngest son:
16" Trek

Step son
BMX


----------



## Crashaholic (Jan 28, 2004)

14 or so. Enough parts and frames that another couple could probably be built from them.

Here's some









(not including the tricycle)


----------



## Al Bundy (Oct 3, 2011)

I don't have a garage, but I've got my Kona Kula, an old Schwinn Suburban, my fixed gear, and my girlfriends Schwinn hybrid all crammed in my apartment. 

And I'm looking for a Kona Honzo.


----------



## bikerider2 (Nov 9, 2011)

4 bikes and 4 motorcycles right now. 

The 4 bikes are:
Cannondale Delta V 1000 from 94 now wife's bike
Trek Top Fuel 9.8
Trek Madone 5.2 sl
Specialized Hotrock 24 inch kids bike

The motos:
Ducati Monster
Kawi KLX 250s
Kawi KLR 650
Honda CRF 70 - the boys bike.

The top fuel gets the most miles per year followed by the Duc. The Klr will be leaving soon 

I may have to add a 29er in there though, looking at Orbea Alma.


----------



## Theslowguy (Jan 14, 2012)

Me -- 6
Poprad, roubaix, s1000, bad boy ultra, Rita, schwinn cruiser.

Wife--3
Roubaix, Raleigh man, schwinn cruiser

Kids--2
Cruisers, but their still young.


----------



## mike5krnr (Sep 14, 2004)

A bunch of 'Lobsters... one is gone but added another a few weeks back, plus a Carbon Blur and a Phat Cruiser...


----------



## firstRWD (Sep 16, 2011)

No room in the garage, but the spare room has some.
MTBs - My main MTB, extra MTB for luring friends into MTBing, 90s steel winter commuter(still occasional trail use in summer).
Road Bikes - My main road bike, commuter, spare bike for rides with a friend who doesn't have her own.
Other bikes include my girlfriends' bike and my New Belgium Fat Tire cruiser. Then there are always a couple projects laying around that I randomly find for free/almost free and fix up to sell on CL to add to my personal bike upgrade fund. 

I think I currently own 11 bikes.


----------



## liv2_mountain_bike (Nov 7, 2011)

Let's see... Turner 5 Spot, carbon road bike, Felt Virtue, S.C. Nomad, Specialized Demo 8 II, Maverick Durance, Jamis Dragon, Trek Rumblefish, Haro BMX, Red Flyer trike, a couple trailer bikes, Honda CRF450, 230, & 50. Suzuki GSXR1000. So, 10 bicycles, 2 bike trailers, 4 motorcycles, and MAN I HOPE NO ONE FINDS OUT WHERE I LIVE!!!!


----------



## Ripp (Mar 7, 2006)

bardynt said:


> wow i only have one bike
> 
> i wander do some of you guys have different bike for every different type of riding you do?


Exactly!
26" F/S for trips out west (or east) mostly (used to be the ONE bike)
29" SS to make myself suffer
29" Carbon Hardtail to make me faster than I really am
Pugsley because with a bit (or a lot) of snow on the ground it makes me grin like a 10 yr old on a BMX for the first time
Road bike because sometimes the trails are muddy
Bianchi Volpe with a front disc as a commuter
old Ti road bike converted to SS because it's beautiful and cool.

I'm sure I need another bike, just trying to figure (manufacture!) a reason why.


----------



## Rock_Garden (Jan 30, 2011)

I have two.

Gary Fisher X-Caliber
Cervelo R3

But I hope to add a cheap fixie to the mix, as well as justify why I want/need a Surly Pugsley. lol


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

Ignoring miscellaneous frames and parts, I have four bikes I ride regularly.

Curtlo Advanced Mountaineer
S&M Stricker
Cannondale 3.0 road bike
Bianchi Pista
Brooklyn Machine Works Park Bike

The first two bikes get ridden the most.


----------



## tjeepdrv (Aug 14, 2008)

I've got 2 in the house and dad has one of his in the house. I've got Another one in the shop and dad has 3 out there. One of my brothers has 3 out there and my other brother has 1. We've still got mom's old bike too. I guess that makes 11 scattered around. There's another old Schwinn MTB frame floating around too.


----------



## ErickKTM (Jul 29, 2004)

Mine
Santa Cruz Bullet
Santa Cruz Superlight
Sette Hard tail on the trainer
24" Mongoose BMX bike
2008 KX450

Oldest Son
18" Redline BMX
20" Diamondback BMX
2006 TTR 50

Yongest son
12" Walmart Special

Wife
Old giant ridged

So 8 peddle bikes and 2 dirt bikes.


----------



## starforsaken (Sep 12, 2011)

Currently
Mine: 
2011 Trek Fuel Ex 8
2011 Trek Remedy 7
2010 Transition Syren
2009 Trek Fuel Ex 8 WSD
2009 Giant XTC-1
2009 Fuji Absolute 2.0

Husband's:
2009 GT Marathon Carbon Pro
2009 Giant XTC-1


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

Four in the garage.

Two frames and a complete leaning against the bedroom wall.

Why no, I'm not married...



ErickKTM said:


> Yongest son
> Wife
> .


Wait, so you leave your youngest and your wife in the garage!?

Does anyone else know about this?


----------



## ianick (Jul 10, 2006)

2005 Surly Karate Monkey (SS)
2009 Gary Fisher Ferrous (hardtail)
2011 Salsa Spearfish (fully)
2011 Salsa Vaya

All of them get ridden regularly (they've all been ridden this month).


----------



## extremedave (Aug 25, 2011)

Funny, my three year old daugher asked me the other night: "Dada why you have so many bikes?" Then I got two more last night...

Four mountain bikes, one old BMX (my original from my teen years, I'm 43 now)
Then my daughters' little Trek, and I think there's a Huffy ten speed under some insulation somewhere. 
Trailers count?


----------



## SKYY (Jul 16, 2010)

you people are crazy. I am jealous however.


I only have 2!

2012 Trek Superfly AL Elite
2010 Diamondback Overdrive Pro


----------



## nubcake (Nov 16, 2007)

I have pared my stable down quite a bit to make the move to Colorado to save space and when you impulsively decided you need the hell out of the south and need cash quick, something has to go. I hope to build a singlespeed CX bike up once I have the cash though, I need something for long road rides again.

Current stable
Giant Trance as my MTB
Surly Troll/Xtracycle as the daily commuter
Old school Gt mod trials bike
Wifes steel nashbar frame built up with mid level components.

Stuff that went to make the move happen
Gunnar Crosshairs
Felt breed, single speed cx
Felt pyre bmx
cheap al road bike that was used for roller duty


----------



## Timmy (Jan 12, 2004)

Too many...

Me...
Pereira 29er
Yeti arc ti
Mongoose iboc team
Trials bike
Opera road bike
IF planetX CX bike
One rat bike
1925 Hawthorne Trail blazer
Yeti road project
Yeti Kokopeli ht
Vintage grandis road bike

Wife
trek 6500

Son 1
Felt mini
Vintage LRV bmx bike I refinished for him
Haro bmx bike

Son 2
Likeabike
12 inch pedal bike


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

Wife: 2011 Spesh Hardrock

My Son: 2004 Spesh FSR Pro Disk

Me: 2008 FSR S-Works 
2006 FJR1300A

I'm good. For now.


----------



## jan_nikolajsen (Oct 28, 2011)

Just one MTB:










But three roadbikes:




























..and a randonneur:


----------



## hillclimber65 (Jan 18, 2012)

Can someone please tell me what the 29er means? 

I have a Trek Mamba 29er..


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

update: (all inside my apartment and not a garage)

'98 ibis alibi
'08-09 KHS solo one SE
'11 GT cx type 1
'11 marin pine mountain


----------



## jcawood (Oct 24, 2011)

omegachicken said:


> In our "bike shed (garage)" we have 9...
> 
> Mine:
> 2006 Gary Fisher Cake 1 DLX
> ...


Hi, is your 2006 Ellsworth Moment still for sale?


----------



## mtbAndy (Jun 7, 2004)

A week goes by and I can be bumped down to 12. We sold the two Haros. The question is what will replace them?


----------



## ottonator (Jul 28, 2008)

Just 3... road/H. tail & a Full squish.


----------



## BigTex91 (Oct 28, 2010)

Wow... I feel deprived. Four bikes in the garage, but only one I LIKE to ride (guess which one!).

'11 Specialized Stumpjumper Expert 29er
Giant comfort/hybrid/beater bike
My wife's Electra Townie (Yeah, she's not into biking much)
My son's Trek MT220

The Giant will soon be replaced by a single-speed Surly Ogre. Down the road, I'd like to add a road bike and a carbon hardtail 29er. But one bike at a time....


----------



## nismocowboy05 (Jan 20, 2012)

I currently have 2, jus sold one. But they are an 06 Santa Cruz Nomad and an 09 Haro Backtrail x2


----------



## johnnypie13 (Jan 23, 2011)

2 alpinestars cro mega's LX & DX
1 Grisley Glacier
1 Dynatech cro mo comp
1 specialized epic
1 Gary fisher Marlin
1 muddy fox path finder
1 proflex 752
1 ms racing
1 specialized rockhopper comp
1 onza
1 Gary fisher Hoo koo e koo (Estay)
1 Marin Bear Valley
1 Claud butler 
1 Raliegh 

so 15 bikes at the moment but more coming :madman:


----------



## Tan&Green (Feb 25, 2013)

I have 4 as of today and hope to be adding one more in the next two weeks....so far there is one Huffy girl's bike, a Trek city commuter for my daughter, an Ironhorse city commuter for my youngest daughter and a Free Agent for my youngest son. I sold my Klein frame so my wife will allow me to buy an entry level mountain bike....yea!!!!


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

I have 1 mtb (Giant) and 1 roadie (K2), my son has 1 mtb (Giant), 1 roadie (Trek) and 1 park/bmx/trick (Subrosa) for a grand total of 5 bikes in the shed. Didn't used to be like this, we had about 4 each but things changed and the stable was reduced.


----------



## roma258 (Apr 20, 2012)

Motorcycles:
2007.5 Aprilia Tuono
2001 Honda XR100 converted for minigp racing (on kart tracks)
1999 Suzuki SV650 track bike

Bicycles:
2010 Specialized Stumpjumper Comp
Mid 1970s Windsor road bike (city beater)

A bit scared about getting too far into mountain biking. One expensive hobby is plenty for my salary. :eekster:


----------



## Dion (Oct 22, 2009)

Wife's Bikes

Electra Beach Cruiser
Specialized Vita flat-bar road bike
Motobecane MTB (built up)

My Bikes

Custom Beach Cruiser (built up/custom)
2012 Stolen Saint 24" BMX Freestyle Cruiser (built up/custom)
2000 GT Pro Performer 20" BMX Flatland Bike (built up/custom)
Paké C-Mute Cyclocross Bike (built up/custom)
On-One Inbred 29'er (built up/custom)
On-One 456 Freeride Hardtail (built up/custom)
1988 KHS Montana Pro Single Speed (built up/custom)
1986 Specialized Rockhopper Comp (built up/custom) 
Leader 510H Commuter Bike (built up/custom)


----------



## Mr. Doom (Sep 23, 2005)

For future reference after my wife has me committed to the loony bin.

1 Canfield Yelli Screamy (overkill for the local terrain) 140mm fork
2 Santa Cruz Chameleon AM hardtail Pike/Gravity Dropper DH tires for the lift.
3 Fisher Erwin cross bike with upgraded wheels. (Touring bike)
4 Redline Monocog 29er stock with fenders/studs/ winter/spring commuter. 
5 Redline monocog 29er my play SS bike with upgraded parts.
6 Missoula manufactured SS Ramblumtic HT (69er conversion in the works).
7 Fisher DJ bike (extra small loaner MTB bike). 
8 GT nomad monstercross conversion with front disk, fuguly & fun!
9 Raleigh one way 700 SS commuter torpedo hub, fenders, classy commuter.
10 Odd Japanese Jupiter Beat SS hipster 700 town bike with hex tubing 
11 1992 Missoula made crit/road bike (SS conversion now frame is sprung) 
12 Carbon Mongoose road bike, still considered light after 20 years 18lbs? 
13 1988 Ibis vintage MTB... Funky
14 1986 Ritchey vintage MTB ... Pristine condition
15 2006 Trek Carbon SS conversion (needs rigid carbon fork) 
16 98 SS Trek 8000... First real SS MTB , built for Portland mud.. Stolen! 
17 MOTOBECANE FAT BIKE 2014 NEW!
18 Kona MTB with Argile fork (spare/loaner)
19 2006 Specialaized Hardrock, upgraded everything or the wife 130mm fork/25lbs 
20 1930's cruiser of unknown origin (found at grandmas) 
21 Jamis rigid SS conversion 26" (left at grandmas!)
22 BMX (83 Schwinn Predator.)
23 BMX (84 Chrome Redline freestyle)
24 Trek road SS conversion with fenders (wifes)
25 Trek road/hybred touring bike for (wifes) 
26 Pink 89 Schwinn mixti MTB, wifes winter commuter
27 Schwinn stingray kids bike Girls 
28 Stingray style with bass tube speaker for festivals
29 E-Scooter... (has pedals)

4 more cruiser bikes (nothing very valuable/collectible but all are functional)
for a total of *34 frickin bikes *+ about 10 frames waiting for a reason to be built.
I also maintain a fleet of 30 bikes at the local High School where I teach bike mechanics but that is another garage.

This is probably my most unusual ride, six 10" speakers 300 watts trailer system...








I want to build a Wallgoose *Fat-Tall *bike with a pair of 15" subs on it for burning man but can slap the two 10" tubes on my Motobecane FB4 for now.

Other favorites over the years
87 Eddie Merckx (sold)
90 Merlin/Mongoose Ti bike (sold)
23 lb Mongoose Amp (sold)
2012 DB Mission AM bike with fox 36 )... (Sold!)
KHS MTB (10 year old race bike) can't get rid of it...(Finally Sold!) 
1992 Cannondale MTB Hardtail, Main race MTB for previous 10 years (gifted on!)


----------



## Bikingnerd (Feb 19, 2013)

No garage, but the basement is starting to look pretty full :thumbsup:

'12 Chromag Kamui (brand new XC/AM build - cannot wait to ride this one)
'97 Rocky Mountain Hammer Race (SS rigid)
'10 Kona Major One (SS 'cross race bike)
'06 Kona Jake the Snake ('road' bike)
'12 Kona Dr. Fine (commuter)

Some sort of Trek 3-speed cruiser
Kids run bike

Plus a couple of frames (RM hammer, Titus ML2) hanging on the wall waiting for new homes!


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

'59 Olmo Professional (project)
'61 Bianchi Specialissima
'63 Schwinn P-14 Paramount track
'69 Cinelli Special Corsa
'74 Schwinn P-13 9 Paramount Road
'78 Colnago Super
'80 Santana Sovereign
'83 3Rensho Standard
'85 Cinelli Super Corsa
'86 Tesch California 101
'88 Spectrum Titanium 
'89 Specialized Stumpjumper Comp
'91 Wicked Fat Chance
'91 Santana Moda
'94 GT Psyclone (Project)
'95 Moser Leader AX (Project)
'95 Kona Kula
'00 Klein Quantum Race

All are ride-able, and get ridden, except the ones marked project.

I have a couple of other framsets and 2 unicycles but that is about it, unless I forgot something...


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Mr doom

I find your collection particularly appealing, How is the Fat Tall bike going?


----------



## Triaxtremec (May 21, 2011)

Currently I have 4.

Kona Kahuna 29er 







[/URL]
Santa Cruz Nickel 650b







[/URL]
Cannondale CAAD10 105 roadbike

Specialized Sirrus Sport hybrid







[/URL]


----------



## seat_boy (May 16, 2006)

Too many. I have five, my wife has one, my oldest son one, and my twins have three between them. Plus a bike trailer and two tag-alongs. Plus I have another two in the basement, for when the twins get bigger.

I have a dream to get down to two (for me). My Cross check:










and a mountain bike, but probably not anything I have (maybe because I just like buying new bikes!). That means I would put up for sale:

- the Niner:









- the Singular:









- the Buzz:









- and maybe even the FSR:


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

8 - mine
2 - Better half
4 - project


----------



## dhindo (Nov 2, 2013)

3...

my roadie










my daughters roadie










and my MTB


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

8 complete bikes (4 mine 4 hubby's) dh, am, road, dj/trail 
2 new bikes being built 

plus parts +++


----------



## So Cal RX (Oct 1, 2005)

Thanks for this thread. Makes me feel better about myself. Here's mine (9):
1. Kona Unit 2013 just built this up 1 x 10
2. Blur LTC- looking to sell/replace this frame
3. Kona Raijin SS
4. Cannondale Trigger 29- trying to sell this one (barely ridden)
5. Salsa Spearfish
6. Surly Crosscheck
7. Look 595
8. Trek 950
9. Electra Beach Cruiser


----------



## macvapor (Mar 27, 2011)

Pivot mach 429c - the new one
Spesh Stumpy 29er FSR - the old one
Santa Cruz Superlight 29er - son's
Jones Spaceframe - steel SS, mine
Voodoo Dambala - SS, son's
Stumpy Hardrock - daughter's
Felt Cyclocross bike, rarely used


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

These four plus one in the stand pictured below...



SPP


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

Two


----------



## Mr. Doom (Sep 23, 2005)

lewisfoto said:


> Mr doom
> 
> I find your collection particularly appealing, How is the Fat Tall bike going?


Fat "tall" bike is on hold while I save for a more practical (normal fat bike). I do plan on chopping up a Walmart beast next year and mounting a ridiculous stereo on it, my goal is to have a bike that is as obnoxious as any boom car yet still somewhat maneuverable. I also have a 88? Ibis with rainbow paint to restore. 95% of the time I am riding either the SS monocogs or Yelli so I really could get by with three bikes... Don't tell the wife that.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Too many...


----------



## byrot (Nov 1, 2012)

karate monkey
1x1
caad10


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

whodaphuck said:


> Too many...


me too:


----------



## rti27 (Dec 9, 2012)

1. 2009 Gary Fisher Hard tail (lives on the trainer all winter) @ 2000 miles on this bike
2. 2009 Specialized Hard rock (winter bike) @ 500 miles 
3. 2012 Dawes Cross @ 500 miles all this late fall.
4. 2009 Gary Fisher Wingra Hybrid @ 1200 miles its the summer work horse
5. 2012 Jamis Race @ 700 miles all long club rides
6. 2012 Giant revel (wife's)
7. 2010 Fuji hard tail (daughter's)
8. 2006 Giant 24" mtb (son's)
and a 2012 Trek fx frame hidden from my wife behind the tool box.


----------



## gravitylover (Sep 1, 2009)

At the moment it's 12 fully functional and ready to ride after checking the air in the tires. The 13th will be added by the end of the month (if my Fatboy shows up this week like it's supposed to) and most likely two more fatbikes in the spring for my kids so we can do family beach rides next year. Out of all of these bike five are currently dedicated pavement bikes now but two of those could be turned back into mt bikes with a tire change and two are perfect gravel bikes also with a tire change.


----------



## FujNoob (Dec 20, 2009)

2 in the garage. The real bikes stay in the living room where the motion detector keeps an eye on them. There would be 3 in that room.


----------



## Rogue426 (May 5, 2013)

3 in the condo : Scott Genius, GT Karakoram 2.0, Daughter's Trek 220
2 in storage : Gary Fisher Tass, daughter's 20" bike that I think weighs more than my 2 29'ers together.
Looking to add a Santa Cruz Heckler or 5010 after the first of the year, The Turner Burner or Flux was at the top of my list but the shorter warranty sort of kills it for me.


----------



## Mr_Clean (Oct 18, 2010)

Our stable from Manila:

Niner Air9 Scandium/XX
Niner Jet9 RDO/XX1
Pereira/SS
Ellsworth Evolve/XTR
Ellsworth Evolution/XTR
Colnago CLX/Chorus 11
Eddy Merckx EMX/Chorus 11
Moots Vamoots CR/Record 11
An old generic GT which my daughter uses/SRAMano mixup

It's a good thing I have my own workshop.


----------



## apb82 (Dec 7, 2009)

7 1/2 

-2 HT Mtbs (Giant and Klein) in Afghanistan where I work most of the time. 
The rest are in Iowa:
-2 HTs (one old loaner and my newer Gary fisher ferrous 29er)
-2 Schwinn 12-speeds, because that's what the wife enjoys most
-the beloved giant trance x
-and a unicycle, a skill I picked up when I turned 30


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

apb82 said:


> 7 1/2


that is funny because my wife always says we have 20 and 1/2 bikes for my unicycle...


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

brompton l3
motobecane fantom cross
litespeed tellico
surly pugsley 
surly karate monkey 29r
surly 1x1 ss mtb
swobo del norte ss road
some old '20's bike with skip tooth and new departure hub
another vintage unknown skip tooth and new departure
11 foot long custom chopper

10 bikes.


----------



## Dambala (Jan 22, 2011)

Garage- 0. Living Room- 4


----------



## lewisfoto (Nov 12, 2013)

Dambala said:


> Garage- 0. Living Room- 4


See I am so jealous of this, if I were single the bikes would totally live inside!


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

8 total. 1 mtn. 1 road. 1 comfy wife bike. 1 12". 1 16". 2 BMX. 1 24" mtn.


----------



## patineto (Oct 28, 2005)

Our little baby is growing and she needs more space to play so I'm going to move most of my bikes to a really cold garage (25 of them, the rest stay on the living room), time to start researching how to isolated the space and heat it so my poor babys don't get a cold..


----------



## BigRingGrinder (Jan 9, 2013)

Garage= 0.

Bedroom= 1. She leans on the wall to the left of my bed. Watching me. Reminding me. Enticing me. She competes with the surfboard leaning on the wall to the right side of my bed. Also watching, reminding and enticing.

I make sure to position my self so i can see them while im having sex. So hot.... My GF has no idea why i insist on moving to the bedroom every time it gets steamy anywhere else in the house.


----------



## iWiLRiDe (Apr 17, 2006)

6 and each of them get ridden a decent amount.


----------



## donn12 (Mar 25, 2012)

I have a nice road bike, a back up road bike, an aluminum road bike for racing/trainer duty, a 29er Hardtail and a CX bike. A FS MTB is imminent (probably Tallboy C) as well as a cheap fat bike - probably motobecane for beach duty


----------



## aizu1 (Nov 28, 2005)

29er fully
29er HT
26er fully
26er rigid
26 Fatty
Two 700c RR machines
700c commuter
city bike
20" folder
700c tandem
looking for fixie


----------



## twowheelfunman (Aug 29, 2008)

12 between wife & I

My wife has 6:

Folding bike
Raleigh hardtail
Commuter with 8spd internal hub
GF/Trek X-Caliber hardtail 29er
Bianchi roadie
CRF-150

I have 6:

Yeti 303
GF/Trek Rumblefish 29er with 2014 FOX 34/140
GF Superfly 100 carbon
Raleigh hardtail commuter
Cannondale CAAD 10 roadie
KTM-200 XCW


----------



## ksschillax (Mar 5, 2014)

Nine bikes for my family of four. Five of them are mine, mine, mine! A tandem is on the way. Will that count as one bike? Or as two?


----------



## clarkrw3 (Feb 21, 2011)

Too many

Mine
Intense Hard Eddie SS/XO1 can be converted back and forth in 15min
Niner Jet9
Giant TCR1 carbon

Wife
Intense Spider FRO
Giant TCR1 carbon

Son
Orbea D'ella

Daughter 
Ghost 9000se

Tag-a long


----------



## redwarrior (Apr 12, 2007)

*Garage?*

Well, I don't have a garage but do the Crosscheck & Lurcher in my bedroom count? How about the spin bike, surfboard, snowboards & skateboards? My son has his 24" Rockhopper in his room, his old 20" Rockhopper is in the landlord's shed along with my partially disassembled Scandal.

I work on them in the kitchen when need be.


Kitchen/workshop by m2phast, on Flickr

I'd love to have a garage for these, though!


----------



## NH Mtbiker (Nov 6, 2004)

7 total in the basement along with a small shop area to do the work.

Me: 08 BMC Trailfox 02 (new - awaiting parts swap + upgrades)
08 BMC Trailfox 01 (used past 2 seasons - may keep)
07 Rocky Mountain Solo 10 roadbike
00 GT Free Style bmx
Wife: 06 Trek 4500 - 26"
Son: 12 K2 Attack - 24"
01 Dyno VFR - 20"

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## AlaskaStinson (Jun 3, 2012)

2013 Surly Disk Trucker for commuting and touring
2011 Trek Marlin for the dirt
1978 Romani Road bike.

Working in a fat bike.


----------



## nevermiss (Feb 12, 2011)

Ibis Ripley
Ibis Mojo HDR
Ibis Hakaluggi
Santa Cruz Highball
Santa Cruz Tallboy
Felt DA3 TT Bike
Felt TK3 Track Bike
Felt Beach Cruiser
Merckx EMX-5 Road Bike
Ceilo Sportif Racer Road Bike

I guess that's 10.


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Double post


----------



## TwoNin9r (Jan 26, 2011)

Scott Spark 29 pro (frame and fork) 
Cannondale f29 carbon 3 
Hammerhead thumper 
On-one inbred
Giant women's entry level 27.5 (fiancé) 
Felt F5 carbon (road) 
Cannondale caad10 women's spec (fiancé) 
Montague Boston (folding 700c)

Oh and my grandma's wally world beach cruiser.


----------



## giantdefy (Jun 26, 2010)

2014 yeti sb75 
2013 specialized tarmac SL4 pro
2012 linskey cooper titanium
2012 salsa horsethief
2012 specialized roubaix
2008 cannondale synapse *wife
2003 specialized sirrus. *wife


----------



## Kimv (May 19, 2012)

1) 1999 Trek 6000. I don't want to sell it because it was my first real MTB I bought new.
2) Cannondale Rush 35th Anniversary Limited Edition.
3) Cannondale CAAD9 roadie.
4) 2013 Cannondale F29 Carbon 3.

I only ride the F29 and CAAD9.


----------



## kris7047th (Dec 27, 2013)

Mine don't go in the garage. I have an enclose front porch that I lock. However, while I was recuperating from my injury last Jan 14, all bikes that were on the porch were brought in the living room. 

1) Specialized Dolce compact on a trainer in my bedroom for the winter.
2) REI Madrona 29'er
3) Trek 520
4) Surly Pugsley

One is gonna have to stay in the house because I can only fit three on my porch. And that is my logic not to buy any more bikes .. Umm hmm ..


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

5 and I use them all. 

Fatbike
29 SS rigid
29 HT rigid
CX
24 BMX

Got another few hanging in the shed with parts removed.


----------



## MyMilkExpired (Nov 1, 2010)

2 in the office and 3 in the garage to keep the kayak company. But now I want a fs 29er...


----------



## Tech420 (May 19, 2011)

2012 Stumpy FSR 29er
2013 Tarmac SL3
2013 Specialized Dolce *fiancé
2010 Jamis HT


.....and a 06 YZ250 that was cheaper than 2 of my bikes :skep:


----------



## Irongrave (Mar 16, 2012)

Right now My 12 Wahoo and my wife's 12 820 are in the basement for winter spinning on the trainer. In the garage is her Sette Reken build along with Sister's old Pacfic walmart POS and my mom's mid 90s Raleigh M-40


----------



## Short Circuit (Nov 17, 2013)

A Giant Suede and a West Coast Chopper in the garage.

My Giant Defy and my wife's Specialized Vita are on trainers in the bedrooms.

My old Norco 12 speed road bike, my Giant ATX 840 mountain bike, the wife's Giant Yukon mountain bike, my daughter's Kona Dew City hybrid and my son's Norco BMX bike are all in the basement.

So there is 2 bikes in my garage 

Mark


----------



## GoBuffs (Dec 7, 2009)

4 in the garage 3 in the house. 4 are my wife's ones a loaner and 2 are mine.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

not enough


----------



## uglyguy2 (Jun 20, 2012)

Man, some of you have way too many bikes. Makes me glad I'm keeping it simple with 2.

Trek Remedy (26er of course)
Airbourne DJer

What more could an ugly guy ask for?


----------



## 7up (Feb 21, 2014)

Garage-2
My other Garage-2
spare Bedroom-5


----------



## dfwscotty (Feb 24, 2014)

I have a garage with a walk-in shop next to it.

2 Rockhoppers
1 Raleigh Technium
2 Mongoose(mongeese?) for the grandkids


----------



## 4slomo (Jul 4, 2006)

Two too many!


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

We (son and I) have 5

2 Giant Talon 1's
1 Trek 1500
1 K2 Mach 2
1 Subrosa Malum

May have bikes from the group that I volunteer for that are being worked on, right now have 2 rockhoppers.


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

I have a shed that is also my bike stable
2011 Camber comp
2012 Salsa El Mariachi
2012 rockhopper
2012 Allez roadbike
1 Single Speed/fixie road bike
2007 Transition preston fr
5 kids bikes

11 bIkes, WHATDAF%$K!!! What the hell am I doing?


----------



## mudforlunch (Aug 9, 2004)

In the bike shop in the basement: 

2004 Santa Cruz Superlight
2004 Santa Cruz - VP Free
2005? Redline Monocog 29er SS
2004 Specialized Hardrock
1980something Trek road bike


All my bikes are old. I need to do something about that.


----------



## smoothie7 (May 18, 2011)

n+1 
I currently have 5

3 for me, 2 for my wife

2014 Specialized Hard Rock Sport Disc 29
2014 Trek Skye (Wife)
2012 Specialized Crux Skittles
2013 Specialized Allez Compact
2013 Fuji Finest 1.1 (Wife)


----------



## cw50must (Feb 27, 2011)

3 and they are in the front room

2013 trancex 29er
2012 XTC 29er

GFs
Northrock 26er (costco)
need to get her a better bike.


----------



## Shakester (Jun 26, 2012)

I have 5 in my garage.

2010 Rocky Mountain Altitude 70 (mine)
2009 Jamis Dakar Comp (brothers)
2007 Giant XTC (mine)
2012 Giant Seek 2 (mine)
1997 Specialized Hardrock (gfs)


----------



## cautionflamable (Mar 21, 2014)

I have a 2012 blackeye killorado bmx freestyle. an fmf xxxl race bmx bike (I used to race before I moved) My 2013 Haro flightine hardtail and an early 2000's research dynamics hardtail with myriad upgrades


----------



## fahza29er (Jun 26, 2012)

A 1992 Cannondale Deltav 1000, 2012 Giant XTC , 2012 KHS Flagstaff, 2007 trek fuel (gf bike) 2007 Norco trials bike, 2014 Norco Fluid, 2014 Norco Bigfoot fat bike and a 2012 Neonbow trials bike. **** forgot the gf 2012 Norco hybrid. 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## fathomer (Apr 24, 2012)

We've got 5, soon to be 6, 7 by the end of this year.

I've got a Santa Cruz TRc, a Cotic Soul and a Boardman Comp road bike. Soon to have a new road bike when I can decide what I want.

Wife has a heavily upgraded Rockhopper and a BTwin Triban 3 road bike. She's saving for a new road bike that'll be purchased nearer Christmas.


----------



## davecfd (May 9, 2007)

2012 Santa Cruz Nickel 
1972-ish Raleigh Grand Prix 
2006 Gary Fisher Piranha - This one lives in the mother-in-law's garage in MI so I have something to do during our visits.


----------



## jarwes (Mar 13, 2012)

2011 anthem x29r. The shiny silver one
2013 Cannondale CAAD10
1997 Custom chromoly hard tail made by a guy in Davis CA named Kimo Tanaka. Its now my commuter
2013 Giant Revel Son's
No names BMX Son's


----------



## NoahPhillips (Jan 19, 2014)

Im 17 and live in the city, yet i have 6 to myself! no im not spoilt! i bought them myself, i work at the largest bike shop in the country!
they are: 
Cervelo Carbon Track Bike
2 Identical Ridley X-Night Carbon Cyclocross bikes
26" 2014 Trek Elite 8.8 MTB, new 2 weeks ago,
Steel Fly BMX, Not exactly top of the range xD
2nd Hand LOOK 695, BEST DEAL EVAR! 

yes im rather lucky for someone my age to have a good job and i work loads around college.

i do however want a 650b Hardtail, not into Soft-tails, i like my bikes light and agile.


----------



## NoahPhillips (Jan 19, 2014)

4slomo said:


> Two too many!


one does not simply have too many bikes!


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

6x bikes in garage (not all mine)


----------



## autosmith (Jan 16, 2012)

5.5 in garage 4 in basement

2013 Giant Trance x1 29er
2011 trek/ fisher paragon ht 29er
2009 Kona Jake the snake cyclocross
198? Raleigh moutaintour 650b touring bike 
1972 Raleigh sprite 27" tires
2 more for the wife and 2.5 for the kids


----------



## Slee_Stack (Apr 14, 2010)

Just ordered one which will bring my personal total to (4):
(1) Road (custom Bianchi)
(1) Hybrid (custom Trek)
(1) 29er HT (custom Niner)
(1) 29er FS (enroute...and, of course, custom)

Can't bring myself to dump the road bike even though it hasn't been ridden in over a year. I figure maybe I'll try a group ride again some day.

The Hybrid gets occasional use around town.

I recognize I may have the start of a 'bike problem' though


----------



## Steve71 (Mar 15, 2004)

Ten, but five are dirt bikes. 

Also have a spawn banshee kids bike on back order.


----------



## David R (Dec 21, 2007)

Three; my 09 5spot, my wifes 06 5spot, and my 1998 rigid Kona Kula.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

27 bikes. 13 of which are mine. The rest are the wife and kids. Now that I think about it. I should get another one. 13 is unlucky.


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

8 with 2 wheels,

My Cdale Rush
My GT Peace SS
Wifes bike
Son's MTB
Son's BMX
Son's BMX
My motorcycle
wifes motorcycle

2 frames on the wall with a big S on em'!


----------



## Mbabinec (Apr 22, 2014)

5 soon to be 6

1995 Specialized S-works
2013 Specialized Allez Elite 
2013 Rocky Mountain Vertex 950rsl
2013 Rocky Mountain Element 970rsl
2006 Trek Fuel 100

soon to be Trek 5.2 Madone!


----------



## odleo (Jun 15, 2013)

4 bikes in the garage at this time


----------



## beshannon (Oct 14, 2012)

Two, one road, one mountain


----------



## SLOPE (Jun 25, 2004)

I don't feel like a have a problem now!


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

Five, for one person. 

Two road. Once cyclocross. One mountain bike. One hybrid.

Need to get rid of the hybrid.


----------



## Golfster (Apr 9, 2015)

3 bikes: Mountain, Road and Hybrid.


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

My bikes:

2 top end mountain bikes
1 older mountain bike
1 road bike (permanently assigned to trainer duty)
1 Ancient mountain bike (1992 ish low end Diamondback)
5 kids' bikes.


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

6. 

My 19lb 29er HT race bike, my mostly built but probably going to get sold 140mm 29er FS, my wife's 29er HT, my road bike, my wife's road bike, and her SS road bike. 

But they are hanging from the roof beams in our cabin-style house.


----------



## rockhopper97 (Jul 30, 2014)

currently 2 1/2.......
97 specialized rockhopper, frame , fork and handlebars hanging from rafters in garage awaiting a new headset, wheels, grips, seat and proper single speed conversion

91 Trek 800 commuter bike..... needs better tires and the bottom bracket overhauled

roadmaster mountain sport 24"...wifes bike, she doesnt do alot of riding so it works for her... I painted it purple with white flame decals, black fork with purple flame decals, a bell and pedals that change colors in sunlight


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2015)

All my bikes are in the garage. Our living room décor is really more "Canoe" that "Bicycle."


----------



## blkangel (Aug 8, 2014)

9 bikes total. The 5 in signature and then:

My son has 2 bikes - a Schwinn 405 and a cheap Walmart Mongoose jump Bike
My wife's Diamond Back Lux
My daughters Motobecane 300HTw


----------



## brent701 (Sep 17, 2012)

12 bikes 1 on the way 

4 of which are mine 
2 are for the kids to ride to school 
3 are for road


----------



## Saladin (Sep 25, 2014)

3 in my living room right now.

Mach 6, my go-to for virtually all my riding
Hardrock 29er, my greenway/loaner bike, thinking of converting to SS
Genesis 29er hybrid, needs to be stripped of the tires and replaced with a road frame

I'd like to add a + size bike (27.5 or 29er ...or both), a FS 29er, a SS 29er, a road bike, a gravel/cross bike, a cruiser, a low rider, a FR/DJ bike, a downhiller, and what the hell, a penny farthing.


----------



## Burt4x4 (Feb 21, 2013)

Saladin said:


> 3 in my living room right now.
> 
> Mach 6, my go-to for virtually all my riding
> Hardrock 29er, my greenway/loaner bike, thinking of converting to SS
> ...


Yer Crazy ^^^^ DO It! heheheh


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm down to 2 (my new dh and newish ht)

Sold my road bike and all-mtn this winter. I'm feeling lean... and mean


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

4 

Rigid singlespeed - steel

All mountain hardtail - aluminum

Fat bike - steel

Geared rigid bike I use for road & greenways - steel


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Son's 2, girlfriend's 1 and my 4


----------



## Vespasianus (Apr 9, 2008)

2014 Specialized Crave
2011 Turner 5 spot
2012 (I think - wife's) Specialized Allez Pro
2014 Specialized Tri-bike (don't know the name- wife's again).
1996 Bianchi Grizzly RC - Handmade lugged Italian beauty. 
1999 Tommasini Sintesi - Handmade lugged and chromed Italian beauty
1998 Specialized FSR with BETD link -spare bike for friends/kids
2010 Trek 4000 -daughters mountain bike
2014 Trek Road bike - daughters road bike.

And about 5-6 random 20-24" kids bikes my wife won't give up!


----------



## Barman1 (Jan 8, 2014)

2013 GT Karakorum on the trainer
2013 Santa Cruz Highball Carbon
2013 Santa Cruz Superlight 29


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

2015 Trek EX9 27.5
2012? Niner MCR 9
2009 Gary Fisher Rig SS 29er
1996? Kona Ku

Trek Navigator 3.0 Wifes

Trek Mystic 20 kids
Strider


----------



## RWhiz (Jun 10, 2013)

1. 2013 Speciallized Stumpy Comp
2. 2013 CRF450r
3. 2006 CRF450r desert trim
4. Newish hybrid 
5. Early '90's Gary Fisher HKII hanging on wall

Wife:
1. Orbea Orca with Campy build
2. Trek Madone 
3. Speciallized Rumor
4. Hybrid 
5. 2007 KX250f with Race Tech lowered suspention
6. 2007 CRF150rb desert trim

Son:
1. Nitro Circus Strider, outgrown
2. Speciallized Hotrock
3. Trail-a-Bike for going with daddy on the single track
4. CRF50 not quite ready to ride this yet,
So 15, not counting the couple re-build projects in the shed. That's about right for a three person family.


----------



## 749800 (Jul 14, 2013)

I've managed to get it down to 9, but a neighbor is threatening to return a tandem. (Wife has 2, each of 3 kids has at least one).


----------



## jugdish (Apr 1, 2004)

........


----------



## LewisQC (Jul 3, 2013)

2013 Intense Spide Comp
2015 Salsa Blackborow
Spec tricross

Gf: 
2015 giant xtc
2013 spec vita

Kids
opus doppler x2


----------



## klord1 (Apr 12, 2015)

5

2014 Surly ECR
2009 Niner RIP 9
2006 Redline Monocog 
1996 Trek 1220 Roadie (attached to the indoor trainer)
2014 Kona Dr. Good (I commute to work on this)


----------



## BikeIntelligencer (Jun 5, 2009)

None in the garage. I live in Santa Cruz, bike theft capital of the known universe.

7 altogether, in my basement. Locked. The T275c and M429c with NY Fahgettaboudits.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

I used to have 6-7 but now I have 4.

2013 Trek 3700 Disk
2013 Trek Cobia
2014 Trek Crossrip Elite
2014/2015 Raleigh Misceo 2.0


----------



## RippinBs (Jun 10, 2015)

7 and all of them in the living room. We moved the entertainment center and put a bike stand there instead.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Menel (Mar 15, 2015)

Some say too many... 6 for 2 people.

I have 2 road and 1 mountain.

Wife has 2 road and a mountain.

We might get more...


----------



## sxr-racer (Nov 17, 2005)

sxr-racer said:


> 2015 Trek EX9 27.5
> 2012? Niner MCR 9
> 2009 Gary Fisher Rig SS 29er
> 1996? Kona Ku
> ...


Just added a Scott Reflex 40 13" Rolling Frame. No drive train or brakes. Have brakes for it. Sorry Kona, Your loosing your drivetrain.


----------



## gorgescrambler (May 1, 2009)

Just bought a 27.5 Trance2, leaving a 26"Specialized as a backup.
2 29" municycle, one with disk brake
1 26" muni
1 20" trials uni
Just got back into mountain biking after 3 years of mountain unicycling , now spend about equal time on each


----------



## kdirk (Jun 20, 2012)

Four in my tiny dorm room, one is missing a crank and a saddle though








On One 45650b
Ibis Mojo
Fuji Roubaix
Gravity 29Point, this one is missing some stuff

Looking at getting a cx bike on top of this


----------



## Franki.bb (May 16, 2006)

We have 7 of them in the basement with a small area to do the work on them!:thumbsup:


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

I feel awkward when people ask and I have to tell them I have 9 bikes. I have a purpose for all of them tu kind of justify myself.

-Salsa El Mariachi - Main ride
-Specialized Camber 26" - Used for more tecnical am type trails.
-Ventaja La Bruja - Down hill duty bike
-One one Inbred - Fully rigid night ride bike and urban assault duty bike
-Specialized Rockhopper - Girlfriend's bike
-Specialized Allez - Main Road Bike, will possibly sell
-Litespeed Catalyst ti (1996) - Vintage road bike, found like new in a garage some months ago, bought it for $240, no sane human would pass on that! Right? Might become main road bike.
-Fixie bike "Takara Kabuto" bought it to see what the fixie deal was all about, meh.. Currently for sale.
-Huffy beach cruiser, errand bike, it has a basket and all. 

I am going crazy or is this totally justifiable? I am still missing the fatbike.


----------



## Grimgrin (Sep 15, 2014)

I have had only one for the last 5 years or so.

I'm saving my pennies to grow the stable next year. Money is just too tight right now.


----------



## Grimgrin (Sep 15, 2014)

Eckstream1 said:


> '07 Suzuki SV650S


I have one of these! Mine is a 2004.


----------

